# TiVo VOX/voice remote control reviews and comments thread



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

On this the eve of the TiVo VOX/voice remote control, I thought that it might make sense to establish a separate thread where users' reviews and comments on the new remote control could be consolidated. Feel free to use this thread for that purpose. 

I separately have put up a TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread (under the TiVo Coffeehouse - TiVo Discussion sub-forum) and a TiVo Mini VOX/4K reviews and comments thread (under the TiVo Mini sub-forum), to try to make it easier for people to find what they might be looking for. Feel free to use those threads as well.

Exciting times!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Still waiting. My new remote is on order. 

Hope it works as expected.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Vox remote is supposed to arrive Wednesday from Amazon. I was hoping it would be Tuesday, but I guess it isn't shipping until Monday. And I'm not about to pay a few dollars for overnight shipping.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> My Vox remote is supposed to arrive Wednesday from Amazon. I was hoping it would be Tuesday, but I guess it isn't shipping until Monday. And I'm not about to pay a few dollars for overnight shipping.


Patience is a virtue not many of us have


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

My bolt vox is supposed to arrive tomorrow. I probably won’t set it up until the weekend but I can play with the remote.


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

Does the Bluetooth require line of sight to work? If you press a button on the new remote, does that use IR or Bluetooth?


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

fburgerod said:


> Does the Bluetooth require line of sight to work? If you press a button on the new remote, does that use IR or Bluetooth?


Bluetooth, not IR - no line of sight necessary.

I buried a Mini Vox behind my small flat panel TV in my kitchen today and the remote works well from anywhere in the kitchen. The old Mini Remote was IR (1st gen Mini) and did not work from more than 6 feet away from the TV on the side that didn't face the IR receiver.


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

Great. Since my Tivo and AVR are behind a couch, will I be able to control my Yamaha AVR volume, that is linked to my TiVo, using the new remote? I'm not talking voice here, just traditional button pressing. Thx.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

No, the external device commands (TV, AVR, etc.) are still IR -- those devices don't generally speak Bluetooth, rather they are IR based. 

The TiVo commands are BT (so you can bury the TiVo behind a couch) but you'll need IR repeaters for any other devices that aren't line of sight. Voice is the primary reason the remote has gone Bluetooth -- IR is not dependable enough, nor does it provide a high enough data rate for voice commands.


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

Since I do have an IR repeater installed, this could solve my remote issue where my RF frequently doesn't work right and the IR won't work for line of sight reasons. Bluetooth would potentially solve this issue of RF unreliability for many users here.


----------



## bluefish266 (Dec 27, 2013)

Just got my new Tivo Mini Vox and when I press the voice button I get the error message "Sorry voice is not available on this box (D404). I've rebooted as well as connected to the Tivo service several times. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

bluefish266 said:


> Just got my new Tivo Mini Vox and when I press the voice button I get the error message "Sorry voice is not available on this box (D404). I've rebooted as well as connected to the Tivo service several times. Any help would be appreciated.


Same problem here. Going to chat with support when they open, but I am at work, so won't be able to test any potential fixes.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Same error here. I have a Mini Vox connected to a Roamio Plus. Both are upgraded to Hydra. It's supposed to work right ?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry if this was asked before, but will a new VOX remote work with a Roamio that is on Gen3? Just preparing. Amazon is already out of stock. Thanks.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> Sorry if this was asked before, but will a new VOX remote work with a Roamio that is on Gen3? Just preparing. Amazon is already out of stock. Thanks.


yes but you need a dongle and no voice on gen 3


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

SugarBowl said:


> Same error here. I have a Mini Vox connected to a Roamio Plus. Both are upgraded to Hydra. It's supposed to work right ?


If you haven't resolved this yet, force a service connection on the Roamio. After it completes and is completely done (including the loading or whatever that is called under Hydra), force a service connection on the Mini and wait for that to complete before trying voice again. If that doesn't do it, then reboot the Mini.

No idea if this will work, but my TiVo Minis are sometimes a little wonky shortly after a software update on either the host or the Mini. I am wondering if your host didn't call Home since the reboot whether that's not told the mothership you're voice enabled.


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

High Technology said:


> If you haven't resolved this yet, force a service connection on the Roamio. After it completes and is completely done (including the loading or whatever that is called under Hydra), force a service connection on the Mini and wait for that to complete before trying voice again. If that doesn't do it, then reboot the Mini.
> 
> No idea if this will work, but my TiVo Minis are sometimes a little wonky shortly after a software update on either the host or the Mini. I am wondering if your host didn't call Home since the reboot whether that's not told the mothership you're voice enabled.


I placed a service call to TIVO. The rep said unfortunately the VOX remotes that come with the Minis are not compatible with Minis. He is going to send me a remote that is compatible but unfortunately it is not voice activated. I tried to explain to him that Mini VOX means voice activated. He told me unfortunately the voice remotes do not work with Minis.


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

I escalated to a manager and he confirmed both the mini and the host are running the latest software but he said there is a piece of code that is missing on the Mini that in some scenarios does not permit the voice feature to work. There needs to be a software update to enable this to work. He estimates 3-5 days.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

CharlieC said:


> I placed a service call to TIVO. The rep said unfortunately the VOX remotes that come with the Minis are not compatible with Minis. He is going to send me a remote that is compatible but unfortunately it is not voice activated. I tried to explain to him that Mini VOX means voice activated. He told me unfortunately the voice remotes do not work with Minis.


Seriously? Sigh.


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Seriously? Sigh.


See my post where I escalated to a manager. There is code that needs to be written to fix a condition where the remote will not work with a Mini


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CharlieC said:


> See my post where I escalated to a manager. There is code that needs to be written to fix a condition where the remote will not work with a Mini


Considering ted is a VP at tivo. I am thinking his sigh was the manager giving you a line


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

I’m confused now — Out of curiousity, what version of the software is on your Roamio and on the Mini Vox? 

21.x.x.xxx-xxx-xx-xxx


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

CharlieC said:


> I escalated to a manager and he confirmed both the mini and the host are running the latest software but he said there is a piece of code that is missing on the Mini that in some scenarios does not permit the voice feature to work. There needs to be a software update to enable this to work. He estimates 3-5 days.


This information is not accurate. There is only one VOX Remote. The only thing you need for the remote to work with a MINI is the Bluetooth dongle. There is a remote SKU for Roamio and BOLT that is $39.99. There is a VOX Remote for MINI which is the *same remote* but includes a Bluetooth dongle. That's it.


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

High Technology said:


> I'm confused now - Out of curiousity, what version of the software is on your Roamio and on the Mini Vox?
> 
> 21.x.x.xxx-xxx-xx-xxx


Software Version on the Mini VOX is 21.7.2.RC7-USH-11-A95 Software Version on the Roamio is 21.7.2.RC7-840-6-840


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This information is not accurate. There is only one VOX Remote. The only thing you need for the remote to work with a MINI is the Bluetooth dongle. There is a remote SKU for Roamio and BOLT that is $39.99. There is a VOX Remote for MINI which is the *same remote* but includes a Bluetooth dongle. That's it.


Are you sure this is accurate? There was no Bluetooth dongle in the box for the Mini Vox and every other function on the remote works fine, just not the voice. None of the literature in the box indicated a dongle was supposed to be included nor did the instructions say anything about plugging a dongle in.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

CharlieC said:


> I placed a service call to TIVO. The rep said unfortunately the VOX remotes that come with the Minis are not compatible with Minis. He is going to send me a remote that is compatible but unfortunately it is not voice activated. I tried to explain to him that Mini VOX means voice activated. He told me unfortunately the voice remotes do not work with Minis.


You must have spoken with a poor soul from the Philippines.

As for the others with an issue pairing the Vox remote with the Mini Vox:

I have so far received two Mini Voxes, one of them worked paired in RF (yellow flashed) right from the beginning. The second, was stuck in IR. As the screen prompts you when you press the Voice button, you would need to go to the remote screen, and follow the pairing instructions from there. But before you do so, reboot the Mini Vox first, and remove reinsert the batteries on remote too


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

CharlieC said:


> Are you sure this is accurate? There was no Bluetooth dongle in the box for the Mini Vox and every other function on the remote works fine, just not the voice. None of the literature in the box indicated a dongle was supposed to be included nor did the instructions say anything about plugging a dongle in.


That would be a Bluetooth adapter for v1 and v2 Mini's and not the Mini VOX where it's built-in.

Scott


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

My Mini VOX is supposed to arrive Wednesday. Will it work with my slide remote with the old IR dongle? I will put the VOX remote away until there are several updates to Hydra and this forum says it's ready for prime time.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone know whether assigning remote channels to Vox remote works the same as in other remotes?

Talking about this:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Controlling-2-TiVo-DVRs-with-Separate-Remotes


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> That would be a Bluetooth adapter for v1 and v2 Mini's and not the Mini VOX where it's built-in.
> 
> Scott


So now I am confused. If there is no dongle for a Mini VOX, as you would expect for a brand new product, why would a software issue be dismissed so easily. With others having issues with the product right out of the box, couldn't it be there is a software glitch?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

CharlieC said:


> So now I am confused. If there is no dongle for a Mini VOX, as you would expect for a brand new product, why would a software issue be dismissed so easily. With others having issues with the product right out of the box, couldn't it be there is a software glitch?


Hmm. I'm trying to understand what software issue you mean. Let me make a couple of clear, definitive statements to make sure we're on the same page here:
- The VOX Remote is a remote that sends IR commands by default, and then switches to Bluetooth when properly paired with a host device
- The new MINI VOX has Bluetooth built-in and does not require a dongle
- All prior MINI devices will require a Bluetooth dongle in order to support the VOX Remote
- When adding voice to an older MINI, you must purchase the VOX Remote that comes with a Bluetooth dongle
- The VOX Remote must be paired with your device in order for voice commands to work
- Pairing the VOX Remote does not always work the first time. The auto pairing process is susceptible to interference and distance. You may have to try several times, and you may need to use the long USB cable that comes with the dongle to position the dongle far from other electronics which might cause interference.
- In order to use voice on a MINI or MINI VOX, you must have a host DVR that is running gen4/Hydra. This will allow you to get gen4/Hydra on the MINI. If you do not upgrade a compatible DVR to gen4/Hydra, you will not be able to use voice control on a MINI or MINI VOX.


----------



## CharlieC (Nov 23, 2006)

The product that I am referring to is a Mini VOX, not the older version. It was just released on 10/29. It came with the VOX remote in the box. Both host and mini are on the 21.7 version of the software. All functions of the remote work fine with the exception of the voice commands. I was told by Tivo support that there is a software issue with the new Mini that prevents the voice features from working properly. Thats the software issue i was speaking of.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

CharlieC said:


> The product that I am referring to is a Mini VOX, not the older version. It was just released on 10/29. It came with the VOX remote in the box. Both host and mini are on the 21.7 version of the software. All functions of the remote work fine with the exception of the voice commands. I was told by Tivo support that there is a software issue with the new Mini that prevents the voice features from working properly. Thats the software issue i was speaking of.


Sounds like you might not have the remote paired properly.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Do we have any estimate when Amazon will have the VOX remote with dongle back in stock? I would've ordered from TiVo but couldn't stomach the $9 shipping charge for the $45 remote.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Ordered mine from Weaknees on Oct24. Still waiting for a ship date.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I went ahead and ordered one from Tivo...arrives on Friday.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

CharlieC said:


> The product that I am referring to is a Mini VOX, not the older version. It was just released on 10/29. It came with the VOX remote in the box. Both host and mini are on the 21.7 version of the software. All functions of the remote work fine with the exception of the voice commands. I was told by Tivo support that there is a software issue with the new Mini that prevents the voice features from working properly. Thats the software issue i was speaking of.


What is so difficult to understand? See below from my post above:



thyname said:


> You must have spoken with a poor soul from the Philippines.
> 
> As for the others with an issue pairing the Vox remote with the Mini Vox:
> 
> I have so far received two Mini Voxes, one of them worked paired in RF (yellow flashed) right from the beginning. The second, was stuck in IR. As the screen prompts you when you press the Voice button, you would need to go to the remote screen, and follow the pairing instructions from there. But before you do so, reboot the Mini Vox first, and remove reinsert the batteries on remote too





CharlieC said:


> The product that I am referring to is a Mini VOX, not the older version. It was just released on 10/29. It came with the VOX remote in the box. Both host and mini are on the 21.7 version of the software. All functions of the remote work fine with the exception of the voice commands. I was told by Tivo support that there is a software issue with the new Mini that prevents the voice features from working properly. Thats the software issue i was speaking of.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

My Bolt Vox came today. I will set it up later this week. I have some wiring to do. But I have paired the remote with my existing bolt. 

Not overwhelmed so far. Can’t think of much to do other than find “so and so.”


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hahahaa! I kind of drew out the F in “find baseball” and the screen said “fu^k” for a second. And, no, it didn’t have the up character


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

So all of the "smarts" of the voice control is in the remote? I am thinking about adding to my TiVo Roamio OTA... It appears that this is compatible with a BT dongle...

I am assuming this is not a special BT dongle... Can I buy any USB-based BT dongle for this to work?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> So all of the "smarts" of the voice control is in the remote? I am thinking about adding to my TiVo Roamio OTA... It appears that this is compatible with a BT dongle...
> 
> I am assuming this is not a special BT dongle... Can I buy any USB-based BT dongle for this to work?


No, we only support a specific Bluetooth chipset. If you would like to add voice to your Roamio, please purchase the VOX Remote with dongle, MSRP $44.99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> So all of the "smarts" of the voice control is in the remote? I am thinking about adding to my TiVo Roamio OTA... It appears that this is compatible with a BT dongle...
> 
> I am assuming this is not a special BT dongle... Can I buy any USB-based BT dongle for this to work?


Buy the remote that comes with the dongle.


----------



## CajunRuss (Oct 1, 2014)

I am waiting for the white remote, it shows as "out of stock" on Tivo site. Has anyone found it on another site?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

CajunRuss said:


> I am waiting for the white remote, it shows as "out of stock" on Tivo site. Has anyone found it on another site?


White VOX Remotes will be available on our site by tomorrow. Amazon should have it within a matter of days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunRuss (Oct 1, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> White VOX Remotes will be available on our site by tomorrow. Amazon should have it within a matter of days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> So all of the "smarts" of the voice control is in the remote? I am thinking about adding to my TiVo Roamio OTA... It appears that this is compatible with a BT dongle...
> 
> I am assuming this is not a special BT dongle... Can I buy any USB-based BT dongle for this to work?


Technically, the "smarts" are in the cloud. The remote is really just a Bluetooth microphone that sends what you say to the DVR, which then sends it to a website for processing, which returns the commands requested to the DVR. This is basically the same way Amazon Alexa works.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> Technically, the "smarts" are in the cloud. The remote is really just a Bluetooth microphone that sends what you say to the DVR, which then sends it to a website for processing, which returns the commands requested to the DVR. This is basically the same way Amazon Alexa works.


Ah...got it... That makes sense... thanks for explaining...


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Does assigning different channel work on Vox remote? I am talking about this:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Controlling-2-TiVo-DVRs-with-Separate-Remotes

Important for me, as I have three TiVo devices in the same room (three TVs)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> Technically, the "smarts" are in the cloud. The remote is really just a Bluetooth microphone that sends what you say to the DVR, which then sends it to a website for processing, which returns the commands requested to the DVR. This is basically the same way Amazon Alexa works.


And while I found it pretty useless (it didn't do trickplay; only things like "find such and such" or open the guide), it is pretty damned responsive. Given it is working with the cloud, that part is impressive. Even Alexa pauses to consider things.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

thyname said:


> Does assigning different channel work on Vox remote? I am talking about this:
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Controlling-2-TiVo-DVRs-with-Separate-Remotes
> 
> Important for me, as I have three TiVo devices in the same room (three TVs)


IR mode or Bluetooth? I haven't tested IR mode yet but for Bluetooth you pair like you would for RF, so each remote controls just the paired box. Unless you are trying to use one Vox remote for multiple boxes? I don't think that will work with Bluetooth and voice.

I will test IR tonight. I assume it is the same as it worked as Tivo 0 out of the box for IR.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> IR mode or Bluetooth? I haven't tested IR mode yet but for Bluetooth you pair like you would for RF, so each remote controls just the paired box. Unless you are trying to use one Vox remote for multiple boxes? I don't think that will work with Bluetooth and voice.
> 
> I will test IR tonight. I assume it is the same as it worked as Tivo 0 out of the box for IR.


Bluetooth.

Let me explain:

Currently in that room I have a Mini 93000, Bolt+ and Roamio OTA. I have assigned codes 1, 2, and 3 to each of the remotes. All RF (yellow led signals). So that when I want to control one of my TiVo's, it does not affect the other two.

For that room, I bought a Vox Remote to use with the Bolt+


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

thyname said:


> Bluetooth.
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> ...


Okay, three remotes. I can test that. I only have one Vox remote but I can see if I can assign it individually via Bluetooth. My suspicion is that I can. I have it paired right now to my existing Bolt box. I am bringing up my Bolt Vox tonight, so it should not affect it. I will post later.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay, three remotes. I can test that. I only have one Vox remote but I can see if I can assign it individually via Bluetooth. My suspicion is that I can. I have it paired right now to my existing Bolt box. I am bringing up my Bolt Vox tonight, so it should not affect it. I will post later.


Thanks! I look forward to your findings! My Vox Remote has yet to be shipped


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. You'll want to change the code on the VOX remote to match the Bolt+ before you do anything.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work. You'll want to change the code on the VOX remote to match the Bolt+ before you do anything.


I agree since it needs to be paired but I can verify tonight as soon as I get the box turned on.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

modnar said:


> Do we have any estimate when Amazon will have the VOX remote with dongle back in stock? I would've ordered from TiVo but couldn't stomach the $9 shipping charge for the $45 remote.


You would think they would ship for free. They would be making more money that way. Maybe they would rather ship in bulk. I would not pay it either...


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

modnar said:


> Do we have any estimate when Amazon will have the VOX remote with dongle back in stock? I would've ordered from TiVo but couldn't stomach the $9 shipping charge for the $45 remote.





markp99 said:


> Ordered mine from Weaknees on Oct24. Still waiting for a ship date.


I can't speak for Amazon's inventory, but our shipment of VOX with Dongle will be arriving on Friday. If the shipment arrives early enough, we'll get them out on Friday. Otherwise it will be Monday. We have enough coming to fill all pre-orders (and some).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

thyname said:


> Thanks! I look forward to your findings! My Vox Remote has yet to be shipped


Okay. Works like a charm. Took a while because I changed pairing a few times and to successfully change the pairing I had to clear the remote. I had to look that up.

So, my remote was paired with the living room bolt. I did that yesterday. I brought up my bedroom Vox and the control did not affect it. I paired with the Vox (after a clear of the remote - tivo power and TiVo at the same time then three thumbs down and enter) and it did not control the bolt. One more switch because I want the voice on the bolt in the living room.

I tested standard keys as well as voice.

I also found out the range is huge. When in the bedroom and the remote paired to the bolt in the living room, it worked on the bolt in the living room. Over 30 feet and through walls with plumbing, water tank and heat pump. Pretty impressive.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

samccfl99 said:


> You would think they would ship for free. They would be making more money that way. Maybe they would rather ship in bulk. I would not pay it either...


Well, I think Weaknees has free shipping, so that's an option.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. Works like a charm. Took a while because I changed pairing a few times and to successfully change the pairing I had to clear the remote. I had to look that up.
> 
> So, my remote was paired with the living room bolt. I did that yesterday. I brought up my bedroom Vox and the control did not affect it. I paired with the Vox (after a clear of the remote - tivo power and TiVo at the same time then three thumbs down and enter) and it did not control the bolt. One more switch because I want the voice on the bolt in the living room.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Anyone with a VOX remote and a Harmony want to get it into the Harmony database?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Anyone with a VOX remote and a Harmony want to get it into the Harmony database?


What does that mean? Other than a couple of dedicated buttons for skip and Netflix, the Vox remote adds voice. Everything else is the same except it does Bluetooth. RF still works. As does IR.

It's really not different other than voice. Can harmony do voice?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> What does that mean? Other than a couple of dedicated buttons for skip and Netflix, the Vox remote adds voice. Everything else is the same except it does Bluetooth. RF still works. As does IR.
> 
> It's really not different other than voice. Can harmony do voice?


I'd like to get the Netflix button.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> Can harmony do voice?


No, voice does not work in IR mode, and IR mode is all a Harmony supports.


----------



## upgradepathnotfound (Nov 5, 2016)

I received my Vox remote Tuesday and my Bolt upgraded to the new Tivo OS last night. All the graphics for things like channels, shows, etc were blank until I rebooted the Tivo. Now everything seems to be working fine. Might take a bit to get used to the new layout.


----------



## Ceciliachavez75 (Dec 23, 2008)

My remote comes today! Can anyone tell me if this remote has a backlit feature. That’s usually what’s missing in my tivo remotes. It’s why I bought the slide.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ceciliachavez75 said:


> My remote comes today! Can anyone tell me if this remote has a backlit feature. That's usually what's missing in my tivo remotes. It's why I bought the slide.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It does not.


----------



## CajunRuss (Oct 1, 2014)

weaknees said:


> I can't speak for Amazon's inventory, but our shipment of VOX with Dongle will be arriving on Friday. If the shipment arrives early enough, we'll get them out on Friday. Otherwise it will be Monday. We have enough coming to fill all pre-orders (and some).


Are you expecting Vox remote for Bolt (white)?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I thought the voice stuff would be gimmicky, but i kind of like it. It's nice to be able to say 'TBS' or 'USA' and it goes right to that channel. 

So far, i'm not missing the live guide.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

CajunRuss said:


> Are you expecting Vox remote for Bolt (white)?


We have gotten conflicting information (so don't take this as gospel), but last we heard, White VOX remote was not being offered outside of tivo.com...and it's now showing in stock there.

If you order from TiVo directly, figure cost of white remote + shipping + tax, depending on where you live.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Dec 2, 2016)

SugarBowl said:


> I thought the voice stuff would be gimmicky, but i kind of like it. It's nice to be able to say 'TBS' or 'USA' and it goes right to that channel.
> 
> So far, i'm not missing the live guide.


Does it take you to the SD or HD channel?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

oryan_dunn said:


> Does it take you to the SD or HD channel?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


All of my channels are HD. Not sure.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

weaknees said:


> We have gotten conflicting information (so don't take this as gospel), but last we heard, White VOX remote was not being offered outside of tivo.com...and it's now showing in stock there.
> 
> *If you order from TiVo directly, figure cost of white remote + shipping + tax, depending on where you live.*


I caught what you did there . . . .


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

oryan_dunn said:


> Does it take you to the SD or HD channel?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I just tested it with both sd and hd in channel list. It went to hd.

Matched the search if I typed in TBS.


----------



## Phizbam (Nov 3, 2017)

Hoping someone can help. I got my new Vox remote today and I was able to successfully pair it with my Bolt+. The remote works as expected, except for the voice button (the whole reason I ordered the remote). 

When I press and hold the voice button and speak a command, absolutely nothing happens. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Well. The TiVo servers seem to be having problems today. 

But it does nothing? Not even an error message?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Phizbam said:


> Hoping someone can help. I got my new Vox remote today and I was able to successfully pair it with my Bolt+. The remote works as expected, except for the voice button (the whole reason I ordered the remote).
> 
> When I press and hold the voice button and speak a command, absolutely nothing happens. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Have you opted into the new Hydra UI and had it installed on your Bolt box? Voice only works with the Hydra UI--it does not work with the Gen3 UI (the "regular" user interface until Hydra came out on Sunday).


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

oryan_dunn said:


> Does it take you to the SD or HD channel?


On Comcast, it takes you to the lower numbered, HD station. I'm kind of hoping we will be able to get some control over this later, but not a huge deal I guess.

I set up my favorites for the 1000's range channels as they are in a more logical order and are always HD if available. I was trying to learn the non-local channel numbers, but the voice always picks the lower numbered HD station. I guess if I use voice I don't need to learn the channel anyway.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Have you opted into the new Hydra UI and had it installed on your Bolt box? Voice only works with the Hydra UI--it does not work with the Gen3 UI (the "regular" user interface until Hydra came out on Sunday).


The described behavior is that trying to use voice with gen 3 bolt will start the upgrade process. Has anyone actually seen that?


----------



## Phizbam (Nov 3, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Have you opted into the new Hydra UI and had it installed on your Bolt box? Voice only works with the Hydra UI--it does not work with the Gen3 UI (the "regular" user interface until Hydra came out on Sunday).


No, I evidently haven't upgraded to the new UI. I would have assumed that Tivo would push the upgrade to my box automatically. Guess not 

What do we need to do to upgrade to Hydra? Thanks.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

drew224 said:


> On Comcast, it takes you to the lower numbered, HD station. I'm kind of hoping we will be able to get some control over this later, but not a huge deal I guess.
> 
> I set up my favorites for the 1000's range channels as they are in a more logical order and are always HD if available. I was trying to learn the non-local channel numbers, but the voice always picks the lower numbered HD station. I guess if I use voice I don't need to learn the channel anyway.


You just have to learn the magic words. TBS is obvious. I could not get it to go to HBO2 West, for example.


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> You just have to learn the magic words. TBS is obvious. I could not get it to go to HBO2 West, for example.


What I mean is, on Comcast they have the old tattered mess of channels that have been shoe horned in over the years on channels 0-999. But, in recent history they remapped everything in the 1000+ range in a more logical grouping. So, now every station exists on at least 2 Comcast channels and most are on 3...

For instance, the local channels are all OTA channel number + 1000 and the rest of the channels are grouped into clusters for news, movies, etc. And each station has a single number that will be HD if available and SD if not.

So, if channel 7 is your local OTA NBC affiliate, on Comcast 7 will be the old SD, the old HD might be 183 or something, but the new remapped channel is 1007 and is in HD because it's available (there is no SD NBC up in this range). So, broadcast are easy, but cable stations need to be relearned (or at least the first channel in the group anyway). So, what I meant is the Vox chooses to go to 183 over 1007. I'd prefer it to choose the 1000+ channel as all my recording are fixed to those channels and so are my favorites, but really this is pretty minor.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

drew224 said:


> What I mean is, on Comcast they have the old tattered mess of channels that have been shoe horned in over the years on channels 0-999. But, in recent history they remapped everything in the 1000+ range in a more logical grouping. So, now every station exists on at least 2 Comcast channels and most are on 3...
> 
> For instance, the local channels are all OTA channel number + 1000 and the rest of the channels are grouped into clusters for news, movies, etc. And each station has a single number that will be HD if available and SD if not.
> 
> So, if channel 7 is your local OTA NBC affiliate, on Comcast 7 will be the old SD, the old HD might be 183 or something, but the new remapped channel is 1007 and is in HD because it's available (there is no SD NBC up in this range). So, broadcast are easy, but cable stations need to be relearned (or at least the first channel in the group anyway). So, what I meant is the Vox chooses to go to 183 over 1007. I'd prefer it to choose the 1000+ channel as all my recording are fixed to those channels and so are my favorites, but really this is pretty minor.


Why don't you just remove the 0-999 channels from the guide? That's what I did.


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

toricred said:


> Why don't you just remove the 0-999 channels from the guide? That's what I did.


I always leave my channels lists in place in case I need to get to them and then just rely on favorites day to day. But, if that works I'll try it. Have you tested on Vox?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> The described behavior is that trying to use voice with gen 3 bolt will start the upgrade process. Has anyone actually seen that?


I had forgotten about that--guess it didn't work here.


Phizbam said:


> No, I evidently haven't upgraded to the new UI. I would have assumed that Tivo would push the upgrade to my box automatically. Guess not
> 
> What do we need to do to upgrade to Hydra? Thanks.


It's actually pretty good that TiVo didn't automatically push Hydra out--some people may not want it, and it's had some bugs to start with (many posts and threads here on that, if you want to read up on it)--it also lacks some Gen3 features at present, such as PC-to-TiVo transfer capability, TiVo-to-TiVo transfer capability (must use TiVo Online), the TiVo Guide, folder play, and some others. Also, and importantly: while you can downgrade back to Gen3 from Hydra, *you will lose the settings and ALL YOUR RECORDINGS on your box*.

To upgrade: the last Gen3 software update added update and downgrade apps onto your box--but I don't recall if they work, yet (and that might be why pressing the voice button on the remote did not call up the upgrade app and start the process). Otherwise:

Upgrade URL to get the New TiVo Experience


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> Well. The TiVo servers seem to be having problems today.
> 
> But it does nothing? Not even an error message?


Oh no. So you think theirs servers are needed for voice command? Of Course...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Oh no. So you think theirs servers are needed for voice command? Of Course...


Of course they are. Siri is the same.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> Of course they are. Siri is the same.


Has the voice command been spotty the last few days with the tivo servers flakey?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Has the voice command been spotty the last few days with the tivo servers flakey?


It was last night. Balky but not completely dumb. I was only playing with it. It is possible that some of the things it didn't do were not because I did them wrong but a server miscommunication. But my blue circles never really got bad. Just slowed things down a bit. Someone who had more of a hindrance would be better to answer. More of the mystery of Tivo servers.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Amazon has the VOX Remote with dongle in-stock via Weaknees now (with free shipping). I'll probably cancel my order that was directly with Amazon and reorder via Weaknees.


----------



## quint_king (Jul 12, 2008)

Just got my VOX remote last night. I have a Roamio Pro TIVO. 
Is the VOX remote a learning remote like the Slide?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

No..


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> And while I found it pretty useless (it didn't do trickplay; only things like "find such and such" or open the guide), it is pretty damned responsive. Given it is working with the cloud, that part is impressive. Even Alexa pauses to consider things.





quint_king said:


> Just got my VOX remote last night. I have a Roamio Pro TIVO.
> Is the VOX remote a learning remote like the Slide?


 It doesn't appear so, there is no mention of it in the docs...install guide is here: https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/VoxRemote_Setup.pdf


----------



## quint_king (Jul 12, 2008)

idksmy said:


> No..


Darn! That means I can't use it 

[I have a BOSE Wave Radio I use for audio output and the pre-canned codes don't work for it!]


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

quint_king said:


> Darn! That means I can't use it
> 
> [I have a BOSE Wave Radio I use for audio output and the pre-canned codes don't work for it!]


I put mine on a side table so if I want to use or play with voice, I can. Otherwise, it is just another peanut remote. Nothing special about it. It has a dedicated Skip button (who needs that, just use D or Channel Up) and a dedicated (paid for) Netflix button because it is too hard to put Netflix in your home screen and hit Tivo and whatever number you assign.

I will admit that the Bluetooth is quite strong. Over 30 feet away through walls and plumbing and a heat pump, it still worked.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Well, my Vox remote arrived, but it won't pair with any of my Minis. I tried it on two Minis with no joy, the tried a Roamio Pro, which worked perfectly, but still no joy on any Mini (all V1s). I reset the remote several times, and have rebooted the Minis.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

thyname said:


> ...Currently in that room I have a Mini 93000, Bolt+ and Roamio OTA. *I have assigned codes 1, 2, and 3 to each of the remotes. All RF (yellow led signals).* So that when I want to control one of my TiVo's, it does not affect the other two...


Slightly OT:

I have two Roamio OTAs stacked in the BR. In order to control each individually, I (according to a post w/ LINK elsewhere on TCF) switched each remote, one-at-a-time, to IR, and then went to System Information and assigned a unique code.

This works fine regarding which remote controls which TiVo, but has introduced TONs of random double keypresses. Are you saying that I could switch them both back to RF *AND* maintain the unique codes?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> Slightly OT:
> This works fine regarding which remote controls which TiVo, but has introduced TONs of random double keypresses. Are you saying that I could switch them both back to RF *AND* maintain the unique codes?


I find, with two v2 Mini boxes next to each other, that remotes paired in rf mode don't affect a non-paired device. I suggest that you put the "other" TiVo into Standby should you decide to try this or power it off.

I label the remotes and Mini boxes.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This information is not accurate. There is only one VOX Remote. The only thing you need for the remote to work with a MINI is the Bluetooth dongle. There is a remote SKU for Roamio and BOLT that is $39.99. There is a VOX Remote for MINI which is the *same remote* but includes a Bluetooth dongle. That's it.


Well Ted, I have the Bluetooth dongle attached to a mini (confirmed it was functional on a Roamio) but it looks like the driver for the dongle was omitted from 21.7.RC-A92-6-A92 (the version listed on my Minis). I did a global reset of the remote and it doesn't see the dongle at all (keeps going into pairing mode, but never connects).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ClearToLand said:


> Slightly OT:
> 
> I have two Roamio OTAs stacked in the BR. In order to control each individually, I (according to a post w/ LINK elsewhere on TCF) switched each remote, one-at-a-time, to IR, and then went to System Information and assigned a unique code.
> 
> This works fine regarding which remote controls which TiVo, but has introduced TONs of random double keypresses. Are you saying that I could switch them both back to RF *AND* maintain the unique codes?


The IR trick should work. Never had an issue with mine.

In RF mode, the remotes are paired to a single TiVo. It is one to one. They should not interfere. Same is true for Bluetooth and vox remote.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ClearToLand said:


> Slightly OT:
> 
> I have two Roamio OTAs stacked in the BR. In order to control each individually, I (according to a post w/ LINK elsewhere on TCF) switched each remote, one-at-a-time, to IR, and then went to System Information and assigned a unique code.
> 
> This works fine regarding which remote controls which TiVo, but has introduced TONs of random double keypresses. Are you saying that I could switch them both back to RF *AND* maintain the unique codes?


Yes, I have a Bolt, base Roamio, Premiere, TiVo HD, Series 3, and Humax Series 2 all in one room attached to the same TV. Setup IR to different codes for all, and I am using RF on the Bolt and base Roamio. Simple put if you switch your remotes back to RF all should be fine and you should be using RF without any issue if they drop back to IR (like when the batteries are low).

P.S.: No I don't have them all on very often and normally only have the Bolt and Roamio plugged in, but do bring the others up every few months to check in.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Yes, *I have a Bolt, base Roamio, Premiere, TiVo HD, Series 3, and Humax Series 2 all in one room attached to the same TV*. Setup IR to different codes for all, and I am using RF on the Bolt and base Roamio. Simple put if you switch your remotes back to RF all should be fine and you should be using RF without any issue if they drop back to IR (like when the batteries are low).
> 
> P.S.: No I don't have them all on very often and normally only have the Bolt and Roamio plugged in, but do bring the others up every few months to check in.


That's funny.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

has anyone found a way to program the vox remote for tv power and volume if the codes aren't built in?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> This works fine regarding which remote controls which TiVo, but has introduced TONs of random double keypresses. Are you saying that I could switch them both back to RF *AND* maintain the unique codes?


Let me amend my previous post. Going to rf may not fix your double press problem. It will introduce a problem if you have rf interference causing the remotes to drop into IR mode.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Let me amend my previous post. *Going to rf may not fix your double press problem.* It will introduce a problem if you have rf interference causing the remotes to drop into IR mode.


I had no remote problems for the first year when the refurb Roamio OTA, using RF, was the only unit in the BR. My double key press problem began when I proactively searched TCF and found the TiVo Support LINK for "Controlling 2 TiVo DVRs with Separate Remotes" and followed those instructions BEFORE even powering up my newly purchased refurb Roamio OTA 1TB. [During my decade away from TiVo, with networked ReplayTVs, I had three Magnavox DVRs in the LR with cardboard covers over the IR receivers to prevent the wrong DVR from responding, so I was pre-programmed mentally to 'expect' a problem.  ]

Switching back to RF was unbelievably easy - *TiVo+Green D* and done! Both Roamio OTAs were still RF-paired to the remotes that they shipped with. Thus, I (unnecessarily) created the problem. 

Were all TiVos IR before the introduction of the Roamio series? [Questioning the validity of the above referenced TiVo Support LINK as the sole solution.]

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> Were all TiVos IR before the introduction of the Roamio series? [Questioning the validity of the above referenced TiVo Support LINK as the sole solution.]
> Thanks everyone for the help!


Without a dongle, yes. My Roamio remote in rf mode has a lot of interference. I live with it. I have a lot of stuff very close. Glad it's working.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

There seem to be multiple reports of the Vox remotes not pairing with the regular Mini's. Has anyone gotten the Vox remote to work with the older Mini's?



Diana Collins said:


> Well, my Vox remote arrived, but it won't pair with any of my Minis. I tried it on two Minis with no joy, the tried a Roamio Pro, which worked perfectly, but still no joy on any Mini (all V1s). I reset the remote several times, and have rebooted the Minis.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. Works like a charm. Took a while because I changed pairing a few times and to successfully change the pairing I had to clear the remote. I had to look that up.
> 
> So, my remote was paired with the living room bolt. I did that yesterday. I brought up my bedroom Vox and the control did not affect it. I paired with the Vox (after a clear of the remote - tivo power and TiVo at the same time then three thumbs down and enter) and it did not control the bolt. One more switch because I want the voice on the bolt in the living room.
> 
> ...





thyname said:


> Awesome! Thanks!


The remote arrived yesterday, and assigning the desired code worked like a charm. Thanks for your help


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

cherry ghost said:


> I'd like to get the Netflix button.


and the "Exit" button.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JayMan747 said:


> and the "Exit" button.


The exit button is/was the zoom button. At least it works the same exact way.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

drew224 said:


> On Comcast, it takes you to the lower numbered, HD station. I'm kind of hoping we will be able to get some control over this later, but not a huge deal I guess.
> 
> l


How is it labeled in the guide? if it's like ABCHD and you say ABCHD it should turn to that channel


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

there should be a way to add at least the tv volume and power commands to the remote or maybe an upgraded version There is no code for my Hannspree tv, but it worked with my slide pro, but then I'd lose voice


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> How is it labeled in the guide? if it's like ABCHD and you say ABCHD it should turn to that channel


But it doesn't.

I say ABC HD and it says I can't find anything.

I say abc and it picks my Baltimore abc affiliate in hd.

I asked it for hbo west and it took me to hbo 2.

I haven't figured out the magic yet.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

So i ordered the remote today from tivo but got a spinning circle when i placed the order. I didn't get email confirmation and there's no order history but i know it went through cause there's a hold on my bank account. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

toricred said:


> Why don't you just remove the 0-999 channels from the guide? That's what I did.


This doesn't work with voice. The voice control still chooses the lowest numbered HD channel even if it's not in the channels or favorites lists unfortunately.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

drew224 said:


> This doesn't work with voice. The voice control still chooses the lowest numbered HD channel even if it's not in the channels or favorites lists unfortunately.


Sort of for me. It picks the higher of my two networks like abc or cbs.


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

Any idea how I can program the Vox remote control power on the TV and receiver? I just realized that when I tried to get the Bolt remote to do that I gave up, and just kept using the Roamio remote in this room. I have it controlling the TV, but I need for it to throw the signal for both. TIA!


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Did you try holding the Tivo and TV Power buttons at the same time and then entering the code for your receiver? This works for the standard Roamio remotes.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I tried "Play MacGyver" and it defaults to create one pass for original series, not the 3 episodes I have in Now Showing. I can scroll down to "May Also like" and that finds current series.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

missdona said:


> Any idea how I can program the Vox remote control power on the TV and receiver? I just realized that when I tried to get the Bolt remote to do that I gave up, and just kept using the Roamio remote in this room. I have it controlling the TV, but I need for it to throw the signal for both. TIA!


Works the same as previous remotes. See the user guide for the Vox remote here: https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/VoxRemote_Setup.pdf

From the guide:


> TV PWR turns your TV on or off. Go to Menu > Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > Remote Control Setup to program.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Purchased two Vox remotes and dongles. Like everybody else, works fine on Roamio Plus, but does not pair with Mini's (A92 - older models). Would be nice to get an update when we could expect a software update to get these to work.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a Roamio Pro (and two Minis) all running Hydra. On the Pro, I switched from the Slide Pro Remote to the new VOX remote. I was using the Slide Pro Remote's keyboard to search for videos when using the Amazon Video streaming app. I was hoping that I could use the VOX remote to verbally search for Amazon videos but nada. I hope Tivo will have Amazon update their video app to allow voice search and commands.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Just got mine and it works great. My only comment is that when you search for something that it can't find it doesn't give you any feedback. It just spins or goes back to where you were before. For example, I was searching for MLS Soccer and there was none in the listings. I searched a couple more times while it was already going (because it gave me no feedback) and it hung it up for a couple minutes and the screen went black for a bit. Anyways, if a search fails it needs to just tell you.


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

OMG I got it! The code for my Yamaha receiver's volume/mute was 1028, but the one that worked for the power was 1219.

Thank you!!


Diana Collins said:


> Works the same as previous remotes. See the user guide for the Vox remote here: https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/VoxRemote_Setup.pdf
> 
> From the guide:


----------



## sdpadres (Dec 28, 2003)

Is anyone else having an issue with show art not showing up in My Shows? Some are some are not for me. All of them are showing up in the list of recordings. I have a couple of Showtime shows recorded. One has the show art but the other one doesn't.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Miss seeing what my tuners are tuning to when I press info button. Also need to fix the fast playback to fast playback on all tuners that are paused until I press the button to resume normal playback. Currently if you’re in fast playback with multiple tuners paused and change turners, it plays at normal speed until you press fast playback again. We watch multiple news shows at the same time by tuning multiple tuners and using the pause feature to move between news channels. The fast playback allows us to plow through these shows using the fast playback. Switching between turners in fast playback was never an issue until the Vox update.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

xbr23 said:


> Miss seeing what my tuners are tuning to when I press info button. Also need to fix the fast playback to fast playback on all tuners that are paused until I press the button to resume normal playback. Currently if you're in fast playback with multiple tuners paused and change turners, it plays at normal speed until you press fast playback again. We watch multiple news shows at the same time by tuning multiple tuners and using the pause feature to move between news channels. The fast playback allows us to plow through these shows using the fast playback. Switching between turners in fast playback was never an issue until the Vox update.


Press the right arrow button to see the tuners.


----------



## sdpadres (Dec 28, 2003)

Any notice when you change the channel using voice the title initially says "Title Not Available"? It eventually pulls up the channel info in a second or 2.


----------



## FACTAgent (Aug 28, 2013)

Almost nothing but D403 for me on both Romaio Pro and Bolt. Got "trucks" from "Star Trek". Yes, they're paired. Virtually useless, getting ready to return both remotes.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Got my VOX remote for Roamio today. I can't get the voice function to work. I just get the "Sorry. Voice is not available right now (D402)" error. I'm not having any network issues on my end.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

FACTAgent said:


> Almost nothing but D403 for me on both Romaio Pro and Bolt. Got "trucks" from "Star Trek". Yes, they're paired. Virtually useless, getting ready to return both remotes.


Did you notice that the microphone is just below the TiVo button? Hold the remote so that you are speaking into the mic. So far, I am impressed with the quality and accuracy of the voice recognition.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Mine came today... already had Hydra on my Roamio Pro.... Don't know what I'm doing wrong but I've tried to pair it about 25 times and it still has the red flashing lights. The one time I got the light to flash yellow no buttons worked other than the Tivo button


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Noelmel said:


> Mine came today... already had Hydra on my Roamio Pro.... Don't know what I'm doing wrong but I've tried to pair it about 25 times and it still has the red flashing lights. The one time I got the light to flash yellow no buttons worked other than the Tivo button


Make sure you're within a few feet of the TiVo when pairing.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

^^ I was doing it from the couch maybe 5 feet away tried walking all the way to the dongle even touching it... nothing :/


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I made the mistake of pressing but then not holding the button while speaking. I got the D403 error every time m. Doh.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

modnar said:


> Make sure you're within a few feet of the TiVo when pairing.


1) If there is a second Tivo near the first one, you need to unplug it.
2) Try rebooting after pairing (or during pairing if necessary).


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Does anyone know the voice command to play a recording in My Shows while watching live TV?


----------



## JCrew7384 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just got my new Vox remote for my Roamio Plus. Waited a day or two for the new software to get installed. Then spent an hour trying to pair the remote. Kept just getting the red flashes. I restarted the TiVo while the remote was in pairing mode and it seems to have connected just fine. 

Also, the new experience is super slow on my Roamio. Anyone else experiencing that? Not nearly as intuitive.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

If the remote is flashing red, you hit the wrong key. It flashes red while waiting for the code to control TV power/volume/input. When the remote is in pairing mode it flashes yellow. Make sure you hold down the TiVo button and BACK - not power or input.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

JCrew7384 said:


> Just got my new Vox remote for my Roamio Plus. Waited a day or two for the new software to get installed. Then spent an hour trying to pair the remote. Kept just getting the red flashes. I restarted the TiVo while the remote was in pairing mode and it seems to have connected just fine.
> 
> Also, the new experience is super slow on my Roamio. Anyone else experiencing that? Not nearly as intuitive.


Intuitive is in the mind of the beholder. However, the performance is quite good on both our Roamios and our Minis.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

The performance is fine on my Roamio too - BUT - I do agree this interface is far from intuitive. Like most members on this forum, I'm a fairly bright and technically oriented individual and i accept and adapt to change fairly quickly. However, I have found myself lost more than once while moving through the interface. And operations that used to take one or two clicks now take more. They've take a very simple and easy to navigate interface and made it complex, cluttered, and - sorry but yes, counter-intuitive.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> Intuitive is in the mind of the beholder. However, the performance is quite good on both our Roamios and our Minis.


I really think "not intuitive " means not like older TiVo. I was very efficient within a couple of hours but I've used many, many different dvrs over the years. People who have almost exclusively used tivo think the old TiVo interface is the only way things work.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

One other issue, maybe more related to the general search functionality. It seems to have trouble finding things that are already on. Last night I tried to get it to "watch Monday Night Football" during the game and it just showed me future games. I ended up having to say "watch NFL Football... with Detroit Lions" to get it to find the live broadcast. Weird.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I really think "not intuitive " means not like older TiVo. I was very efficient within a couple of hours but I've used many, many different dvrs over the years. People who have almost exclusively used tivo think the old TiVo interface is the only way things work.


Okay sure, no doubt that comes into play. But really, the new interface is NOT intuitive. For example:


If I want to record a show from the guide it requires 3 separate clicks, the last being recording options. One should be able to select a show to record with just one or two clicks.
The change of the arrow keys surrounding the Select (now "OK") button bring up screens I really don't care about (with the exception of right, to see what's on the other tuners). There should be a user-defined option to choose what happens when those buttons are pressed - with one of those options "left to go back a screen" (which you have to agree would be intuitive, no?).
The guide only allows me to see what's on a channel for the next couple of hours. Okay, I know a lot of folks like this style of program guide, but why kill the old one? This guide is quite intuitive for finding out what is on now, but much less so (and much slower than the live guide) for future times.
Choosing "My Shows" should make it easy for me to see what I've recorded. Why do I need a large portion of the screen taken up by icons / pictures / avatars - whatever they are? And while I'm sure the option to identify Movies, Sports, TV Shows is nice for some folks, for me all it does is add clutter to an already cluttered screen. When I go to My Shows, I just want to see MY SHOWS. Give me the option to eliminate sub categories and modify the interface.

Tony, I get that there are multiple sides to this (and of course ANY) issue. My point is this: if you are going to radically change an interface that worked very well for virtually all of your customers, at least include options to modify that interface (and remote buttons) to make everything SUBJECTIVELY more intuitive for those of us who find the current version non-intuitive or unfriendly.

Please understand I don't mean to sound argumentive and if I come off that way I apologize. All I want is this: Click on a button and that button should take you DIRECTLY to where you want to go - or IMMEDIATELY perform the action you want it to perform. It should not take 3 clicks or 3 screen options / changes to go or do what you expect and want.

Okay, rant over


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ADG said:


> Okay sure, no doubt that comes into play. But really, the new interface is NOT intuitive. For example:
> 
> 
> If I want to record a show from the guide it requires 3 separate clicks, the last being recording options. One should be able to select a show to record with just one or two clicks.
> ...


You are confusing old behavior or efficiency with intuitive. That is what I was saying. Left arrow is not "back" on most systems, so it was odd that it was (most of the time) on Tivo. And, BTW, the left arrow results were not what people thought they were. Everyone always said that left arrow got you back to the Now Playing List. It did only if you never did anything while watching a recording except trick play. You did something else and it went to places just like the back key does now. But left arrow to go back a screen is NOT by itself intuitive. Notice the arrow icons on the old interface? That is when it was back, not because left by itself is intuitive. Hand someone a tivo remote and don't show them the left arrow and they will NOT think left is back. It is not on any other TV-based system I own.

A grid guide is pretty much standard and is intuitive for navigation. The arrows do what you expect them to do. Not in the live guide. The arrows change function based upon where you are. And since a grid is used on every other DVR and in TV listings all over the place, it does not need to be intuitive. It is STANDARD. Live Guide is far from intuitive.

You are mixing options and efficiency with intuitive.

Hydra needs more options and tweaking. It needs to grow but it is far more intuitive than Tivo's old interface which was completely inconsistent it what it did when.

And I don't see it as argumentative. I see this as a discussion. Hard to make it clear in a post.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

modnar said:


> Got my VOX remote for Roamio today. I can't get the voice function to work. I just get the "Sorry. Voice is not available right now (D402)" error. I'm not having any network issues on my end.


This is still the sum of my VOX experience at the moment.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> Purchased two Vox remotes and dongles. Like everybody else, works fine on Roamio Plus, but does not pair with Mini's (A92 - older models). Would be nice to get an update when we could expect a software update to get these to work.


So the pairing issue isn't because of not having Hydra, the 20.7.4RC2 is the cause. Reading the instructions, I was not sure.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki4cgs (Jan 22, 2015)

For those of you that have your Vox remote with USB did anyone order from Amazon? They still show as out of stock and delivery date pending.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

ki4cgs said:


> For those of you that have your Vox remote with USB did anyone order from Amazon? They still show as out of stock and delivery date pending.


I ordered from Weaknees via Amazon on Friday, and it was delivered Monday.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

ki4cgs said:


> For those of you that have your Vox remote with USB did anyone order from Amazon? They still show as out of stock and delivery date pending.


Amazon has not shipped these directly. I bought mine from Weaknees.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

So are folks finding that "voice" is the next big thing?

I had Comcast's X1 with voice, and I never used it... Was very gimmicky and I only used it to show off to guests...but in my everyday use, I really never used it...


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

ADG said:


> 1) If there is a second Tivo near the first one, you need to unplug it.
> 2) Try rebooting after pairing (or during pairing if necessary).


I only have one tivo and have rebooted several times. I put in brand new fresh batteries so it reads 100%. I even moved the dongle to the other USB port where my tuning adapter was just in case it was the port. The remote only works when its flashing red. When it seems to be paired and I have the yellow flashes NO buttons work other than Tivo. I'm about to throw this remote out the window grrr


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> So are folks finding that "voice" is the next big thing?
> 
> I had Comcast's X1 with voice, and I never used it... Was very gimmicky and I only used it to show off to guests...but in my everyday use, I really never used it...


I've been using it a lot to change channels on live TV, bring up recorded shows, etc. Love it. We have our Bolt+ in a built-in cabinet near our TV. The remote works well about 20 feet away without any problems at all. I find recognition better than Siri.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Noelmel said:


> I only have one tivo and have rebooted several times. I put in brand new fresh batteries so it reads 100%. I even moved the dongle to the other USB port where my tuning adapter was just in case it was the port. The remote only works when its flashing red. When it seems to be paired and I have the yellow flashes NO buttons work other than Tivo. I'm about to throw this remote out the window grrr


Well finally got it to work, found the answer in the mini vox thread but if anyone else is having the issue doing a global reset on the remote worked...it tried to pair again automatically







and still didn't work but then i went to the pairing screen and it tried again while on that screen and finally is fixed. Thanks to those who tried to help


----------



## Elizabeth1007 (Nov 4, 2017)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> Purchased two Vox remotes and dongles. Like everybody else, works fine on Roamio Plus, but does not pair with Mini's (A92 - older models). Would be nice to get an update when we could expect a software update to get these to work.


I know . I guess global reset doesn't work on a92's? I tried it and it didn't work. I will keep checking back here to see if there is ever an update. Thanks!


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> So are folks finding that "voice" is the next big thing?
> 
> I had Comcast's X1 with voice, and I never used it... Was very gimmicky and I only used it to show off to guests...but in my everyday use, I really never used it...


It can be, I've used an X1, an Apple TV 4, and know people with Alexa. Voice is a powerful search tool, no more typing on those on screen keyboards.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

There are two aspects to voice commands - voice to text, which they do quite well, and then interpreting the text to


Elizabeth1007 said:


> I know . I guess global reset doesn't work on a92's? I tried it and it didn't work. I will keep checking back here to see if there is ever an update. Thanks!


There is definitely a software issue on the A92 Minis. As far as I can tell, the Bluetooth Dongle is never getting initialized. If you put your phone or tablet in BT pairing mode it will see the Vox remote when it is pairing mode (but of course fails, since the phone doesn't send the expected response). So if ANY BT host were available the remote would at least TRY to pair (the yellow light would stop blinking).


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

kokishin said:


> Press the right arrow button to see the tuners.


Thanks kokishin!!


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

Received my three remotes yesterday from Amazon. Remote paired with Roamio with no issues.

The two G1 Minis are an issue. Remote pairs according to the directions (yellow lights blinking) but nothing happens with the Mini. Can’t change channels, etc. even though the light is yellow. 

Very disappointed as I wanted to mount the boxes behind my TV along with having the new voice control features, correctly labeled buttons (back vs zoom) and the smaller, more compact design.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> So are folks finding that "voice" is the next big thing?
> 
> I had Comcast's X1 with voice, and I never used it... Was very gimmicky and I only used it to show off to guests...but in my everyday use, I really never used it...


I was the same way, never used it when I could even hardly use my Echo, but for $30-$40 I figured WTH :> I would get the remote. I think they are just trying to stay
in the game as Roku, Fire devices, Nvidia ShieldTV added it, a lot of cable providers offer it. Some TV's like Samsungs even have it, not sure about others but probably.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Do all the remotes have a dedicated Netflix button or only those sold by Weakness? That is one thing I really don't like as I do not have Netflix and its so close to the SKIP button I hit it now and then.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Rkkeller said:


> Do all the remotes have a dedicated Netflix button or only those sold by Weakness? That is one thing I really don't like as I do not have Netflix and its so close to the SKIP button I hit it now and then.


All TiVo Vox remotes are the same no matter where you buy them. They all have the Netflix button. The only difference is that some come with the dongle to work with the Roamio's and Mini's.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Rkkeller said:


> Do all the remotes have a dedicated Netflix button or only those sold by Weakness? That is one thing I really don't like as I do not have Netflix and its so close to the SKIP button I hit it now and then.


Agree, Netflix button is a waste of space and in a very bad spot!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

ohboy710 said:


> Agree, Netflix button is a waste of space and in a very bad spot!


I like it!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ohboy710 said:


> Agree, Netflix button is a waste of space and in a very bad spot!


Bad spot, perhaps. But it's almost a standard button on stuff anymore. My TV, Roku and Blu-ray all have the button. But with the TV and Blu-ray I bought the older remotes without the buttons.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Bad spot, perhaps. But it's almost a standard button on stuff anymore. My TV, Roku and Blu-ray all have the button. But with the TV and Blu-ray I bought the older remotes without the buttons.


I think I read somewhere that Netflix requires there own button on remotes in many cases, but that may just be rumor.

I like it since I have Netflix, but see how it would be great if there was a way to have that button open the app of your choice.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ohboy710 said:


> Agree, Netflix button is a waste of space and in a very bad spot!


Presumably, Netflix exercising its market power.


----------



## oryan_dunn (Dec 2, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> Presumably, Netflix exercising its market power.


More like Netflix flexing it's checkbook...

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

chicagoenergy said:


> Received my three remotes yesterday from Amazon. Remote paired with Roamio with no issues.
> 
> The two G1 Minis are an issue. Remote pairs according to the directions (yellow lights blinking) but nothing happens with the Mini. Can't change channels, etc. even though the light is yellow.
> 
> Very disappointed as I wanted to mount the boxes behind my TV along with having the new voice control features, correctly labeled buttons (back vs zoom) and the smaller, more compact design.


Ok, so the remote was blinking yellow because the remote paired with the Roamio Pro and not the Mini. The master bedroom is above the family room. So, impressive signal strength.

Disconnected dongle from Roamio once I noticed this and attempted to pair it again with the Mini. Wouldn't work.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

When using voice to go to say.... USA, it always takes me to a USA channel that is not in my channel list.
I have 2 USA channels, and use the higher number, as that is grouped with other channels that I watch.
Also when I say USA, I then hit guide, and well it's not there because I don't use that channel number. Makes it hard to record something on that channel.
Why doesn't it just use channels that you select to be in your guide, whether it be All Channel list, or Favorite List?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks like the voice service went down a few minutes ago. It was working fine then the D402 started.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Anybody know why my VOX remote all of a sudden no longer works in bluetooth? It only works back in the IR mode (direct line of site) and I have no idea what else to do. I replaced the batteries but that didn't help and this just started all of a sudden two days ago.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I ordered a Vox remote with dongle from Amazon this weekend. Shipped from Weaknees. Hopefully it arrives in a few days since it was shipped by USPS.


----------



## SANdood (Nov 13, 2001)

FWIW, Weaknees shipped mine 2-day Priority Mail (I chose standard shipping).


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

ohboy710 said:


> Anybody know why my VOX remote all of a sudden no longer works in bluetooth? It only works back in the IR mode (direct line of site) and I have no idea what else to do. I replaced the batteries but that didn't help and this just started all of a sudden two days ago.


Mine too. It worked great for a few hours last night. Now I'm getting the D402 error.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

ki4cgs said:


> For those of you that have your Vox remote with USB did anyone order from Amazon? They still show as out of stock and delivery date pending.


I ordered my VOX remote w/BT dongle from Amazon on Oct. 26 with two day delivery. Two days later I received the email that it was delayed indefinitely. I went ahead and continued the order even though I knew I could cancel the order and reorder with fulfillment from Weaknees. By that point though based on the feedback on TCF I realized I was going to hold off on upgrading my Roamio base model to Hydra until they fixed some of the bugs. So I wasn't in any hurry for the remote. This past Sunday I got an update email that says the new expected delivery date is Nov. 21 which is fine by me. I'm not sure I'll be ready to update at that point or not. I think I did save the shipping cost by waiting since it was Prime eligible whereas fulfillment by Weaknees was not.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

My review so far... Ehh.

Comcast remote: "Put on the Eagles game" and the box will then tune to the game.
Tivo Vox: "Put on the Eagles game" and the box can't find anything.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I setup my Vox remote with a Bolt last night. It seems to work very well and voice recognition is extremely quick. I ordered the one with the Dongle. So I'll need to try it on my Roamio and Gen 1 Mini sometime this weekend. And then I'll decide if I get another one or two Vox remotes.

I thought I read that if using the BT Vox remote that you couldn't use the RF remote. But I could still use my RF remotes with my Bolt. Or does that only apply to the Roamio since you need to use the DOngle with it?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Voice is down again it seems. The icon pops up but when i say something it's not recognizing it and the icon stays up until i push a button.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I thought I read that if using the BT Vox remote that you couldn't use the RF remote. But I could still use my RF remotes with my Bolt. Or does that only apply to the Roamio since you need to use the DOngle with it?


I don't think that I've read anything indicating that you can't continue to use the RF remote with Bolt or Roamio?

Scott


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> .
> Why doesn't it just use channels that you select to be in your guide, whether it be All Channel list, or Favorite List?


It goes by the channels you have in the channel list not the guide sorting. Mine works like it should. If I say "Put on USA" it goes to the USA in my list not the lower SD USA I don't have selected. Same when I say "Put on X" always goes to the correct channel in my list.

Double check and make sure the channels are not in the channel list. Settings/channel settings/channel list. I removed all the lower SD channels in mine and only left the higher HD ones. I am with Fios. It can take a little time removing them, but helps things.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Rkkeller said:


> It goes by the channels you have in the channel list not the guide sorting. Mine works like it should. If I say "Put on USA" it goes to the USA in my list not the lower SD USA I don't have selected. Same when I say "Put on X" always goes to the correct channel in my list.
> 
> Double check and make sure the channels are not in the channel list. Settings/channel settings/channel list. I removed all the lower SD channels in mine and only left the higher HD ones. I am with Fios. It can take a little time removing them, but helps things.


The part you quoted from my post should of made that clear. None of the channels it goes to are in my channel listing. All channels I use are higher channels, since they are all grouped together by type Music, News, Sports, the lower ones are spread out so I have not checked those. But when I use the VOX it goes to those lower channels not the ones I have checked in the channel menu.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

That is not correct behavior. We have FiOS and have a SD duplicate for every HD channel. The HD versions are in almost all cases equal to the SD channel number plus 500. We have the SD duplicates unchecked in our channel list and when we say, for example, "Tune to MSNBC" it tunes to the HD version at 603, not the SD version at 103.

Are both versions in your example HD channels? Maybe it automatically tunes to the HD version so, if both are HD, which one it picks is random (and what is in the channel list is therefore irrelevant).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> The part you quoted from my post should of made that clear. None of the channels it goes to are in my channel listing. All channels I use are higher channels, since they are all grouped together by type Music, News, Sports, the lower ones are spread out so I have not checked those. But when I use the VOX it goes to those lower channels not the ones I have checked in the channel menu.


If you have Comcast, they also duplicated the SD channels in the 1000+ as well so be sure those are unchecked.

Scott


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Diana Collins said:


> Are both versions in your example HD channels? Maybe it automatically tunes to the HD version so, if both are HD, which one it picks is random (and what is in the channel list is therefore irrelevant).


That is probably the culprit, TW (now Spectrum) automatically will show the channel HD version if you select the SD version. In my guide All channels show up as SD (right next to guide number in guide), unless there is only 1 channel and that channel is HD Example the only channel in my channel guide that shows HD is MTV Live, because that is the only channel for MTV L in my channel listing.

So probably not a VOX issue but a Spectrum one.


----------



## JustinB (Nov 1, 2017)

toricred said:


> Why don't you just remove the 0-999 channels from the guide? That's what I did.


Doesn't matter if you remove the channels or not. I actually removed the channels before 1000 on Comcast and when I try to use voice command it still takes me to the lower number channel even if it's not in my channel list. It wouldn't be that big of a deal, but if you hit the Guide button, since that channel isn't in your list, it takes you to the top of your guide stead cause the channel isn't there.


----------



## Alex Johnson (Dec 3, 2017)

Not a good experience with voice control so far. It picks up and translates voice very well, but the major networks threw it off. "Watch NBC" failed. Had to say "Watch WNBC" which is the network name here in NYC metro.

Also here on Optimum, all the lowest channels are SD. Ch 02 is CBS SD, 702 is CBS HD. When you say "Watch WCBS" it tunes to ch 02, which is SD not HD. I removed all the SD channels from the guide and it still tunes to the SD channels. Then I noticed it thinks all the SD channels are actually HD. So partly the channel listing at fault, but it really needs to ignore channels that were removed from the menu.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Alex Johnson said:


> Not a good experience with voice control so far. It picks up and translates voice very well, but the major networks threw it off. "Watch NBC" failed. Had to say "Watch WNBC" which is the network name here in NYC metro.
> 
> Also here on Optimum, all the lowest channels are SD. Ch 02 is CBS SD, 702 is CBS HD. When you say "Watch WCBS" it tunes to ch 02, which is SD not HD. I removed all the SD channels from the guide and it still tunes to the SD channels. Then I noticed it thinks all the SD channels are actually HD. So partly the channel listing at fault, but it really needs to ignore channels that were removed from the menu.


Very odd. I can say NBC and it tunes to 1203.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

tim_m said:


> Very odd. I can say NBC and it tunes to 1203.


Same here in a different area (DC). Channel number 4 is the NBC SD channel. I have it removed from channels I receive. Saying "NBC" changes to 804, the NBC HD channel.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JolDC said:


> Same here in a different area (DC). Channel number 4 is the NBC SD channel. I have it removed from channels I receive.  Saying "NBC" changes to 804, the NBC HD channel.


The same here on FiOS in the DC area. I say "NBC" and it tunes to 504. Which is the local HD NBC station on FiOS.
FOx goes to 505. ABC goes to 507, and CBS goes to 509 as they should.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Alex Johnson said:


> Not a good experience with voice control so far. It picks up and translates voice very well, but the major networks threw it off. "Watch NBC" failed. Had to say "Watch WNBC" which is the network name here in NYC metro.


What happens if you do not say 'Watch NBC' and just say 'NBC'?


----------



## Alex Johnson (Dec 3, 2017)

idksmy said:


> What happens if you do not say 'Watch NBC' and just say 'NBC'?


I'll give it a try later. I think the first thing I need to do is change the channel lineup. The one for my area (Optimum Oakland, NJ) is clearly messed up. I'll first have to switch to a different Optimum lineup that hopefully has the SD channels marked properly as SD and not HD.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

One odd thing about mine, i'm on Spectrum and the Tivo labels certain channels SD that aren't. For example any channel that is HD in my area it is only available in HD. So even if it went to say cbs 11 instead of 1209 it would still be HD.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Alex Johnson said:


> I'll give it a try later. I think the first thing I need to do is change the channel lineup. The one for my area (Optimum Oakland, NJ) is clearly messed up. I'll first have to switch to a different Optimum lineup that hopefully has the SD channels marked properly as SD and not HD.


Fixing that should fix your issue but I agree that if you remove the channel then it should not tune to it with voice.

Scott


----------



## TiVo & Bacon (Dec 30, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I could not find this information on the forum.

I replaced an old Roamio remote C00270 that failed with the VOX remote C00301 for my TiVo Roamio Plus. 

With the dongle everything works fine.

Since I have not upgraded to the "new experience" there is no use for the voice commands. I'm OK with that. I paid the extra $5 for this version just to see, the Netflix button is worth the extra $5 anyway.

Here is my question. Do I need the dongle? If I disconnect it, I only get IR. I tried to pair for RF, but it does not work as the amber light slowly blinks for a while then stops. 

No big deal either way, but the dongle is just clutter in my A/V area so I would get rid of it if possible. 

I'm assuming that the dongle is part of a more advance RF protocol than the one native to the Roamio plus that enables the voice commands because the amount of data transfer is significantly higher.

Does the RF system on the VOX remote only work with the dongle, or is there a way to put it in the correct "mode" so it communicates on the same RF protocol as the old Roamio remote, resulting in all functionality except voice commands.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo & Bacon said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I could not find this information on the forum.
> I replaced an old Roamio remote C00270 that failed with the VOX remote C00301 for my TiVo Roamio Plus.
> With the dongle everything works fine.
> Since I have not upgraded to the "new experience" there is no use for the voice commands. I'm OK with that. I paid the extra $5 for this version just to see, the Netflix button is worth the extra $5 anyway.
> ...


The "RF" of a VOX remote is Bluetooth LE. The dongle does the conversion. I've found the dongle works ok behind my basic Roamio. That Roamio is running TE4. With TE3 you will be prompted to upgrade every time you hit the voice button. In IR mode the voice button is inoperative.


----------

